# Sure.. why not?



## WhiteHowl (Jul 11, 2008)

Name: Rain (alias)
Age: ? appears 18
Sex: Male
Species: Tiger Tribal-man
Height: 5'7 (rather short eh?)
Weight: 142 LB

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Green Hair (long in the front, short in the back); white fur
- Markings: cross-shaped scar over chest; Trinity symbol on both hands
- Eye color: grey eyes
Behavior and Personality: Aloof, arrogant, sarcastic, know-it-all, Down-to-Earth, open-minded, and a dedicated realist. His aloofness, often perceived as laziness, is overshadowed by his realistic views of the world. He is knowledgeable in most if not all subject matter and concept, though he is often to relaxed to really care about anything. He does however gets things done, often providing information, data, strategy, plans, and even secrets, when the price is right. As for dreams and ambition, he doesn't have any per say; the only thing he desires other than, possibly creature comfort is absolute freedom, which in all intent and purposes is what he has.

Statistics:
Nature Affinity: Wind/Air        
Blood Type: AB
Endurance: B
Physical Strength: C/A 
    -Fighting Style: Bagua
Agility: A
Intelligence: S+
Luck: D
Overall Weapon Master: B
     -Weapon Specialty: Knives
Wave Guidance: A
Energy Control: C

Occupancy: Informations merchant
Likes: Coffee, women, men (I'm for w/e :-|), books, computer, games, sleeping, trees, mountains, and overall nature
Dislikes: Stupid/ignorant people, backfired plans, overworking, cages (and or bondage in general :\)...

History:
Too long and I'm too lazy .

Personal Quote:
_"I never understood why people desired the sky. If you look closely at the horizon, you'll find that the world is just as endless. Go ahead dream all you want about what's beyond your reach, on this earth I'll seek my own freedom."_


----------



## Jack (Jul 11, 2008)

since I cant fully delete my post, Ill just write this instead.
sorry for taking up space. I could not decide on what to post.


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 13, 2008)

Fuck yes for coffee, books, and nature!


----------

